# Chausson Allegro 83- putting up the second bed



## 114349 (Jul 13, 2008)

We bought a Chausson Allegro 83 last Summer and to date only my husband and I have been away in it. We have decided to take our 2 young grandsons away in a few weeks time so we thought we would put the bed up in the dining area to see how it works. My husband thinks that there should be another piece of wood as well as the table as the base. is that correct? We have a leg and can't find a use for it. Anyone able to help us?
Jacqui


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have only had my Chausson for a couple of weeks and havn't used the dining area bed bed but I on mine there is a wooden plinth that slides out from the seat/ water tank to bridge across under the window. If the leg you talk about is square sectioned with spring buttons then that fits into a bracket on the rear of the setee back rest.Sorry i can't be of any more help, the Chaussson paperworkand handbook makes no mention of making the bed up!


----------



## 114349 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Chausson Allegro putting up bed*

Thankyou very much for your instant reply. We spent ages yesterday trying to sus it out and you have solved it for us. The leg supports the cushion to fill the gap. Brilliant!!


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Beat me to it.
That metal leg comes into use on occasions with us to. Quite a large bed too.
Have fun
Chris


----------

